# Pocket Ranger by Master Bill Hays



## SlingMan

Here's my review of my *G10 Pocket Ranger* made *by Master Bill Hays.

*It's my hope that others find this review helpful in making their decision on 
purchasing such a fine piece from Bill Hays.

Up until 2 weeks ago I found myself shooting exclusively with my Cocobola EPS
from Jim Harris and then laying wait in my mailbox was a *G10 Pocket Ranger
*from Bill Hays out of Waco Texas pictured here: http://www.slickpic.com/album/SlingShots#143634

The sling shot came banded up with gold Thera-Band and ready to shoot. The first
thing I did was to change the bands on it to one of my custom sets made by Gary Miller.
I have nothing against the bands Bill attaches to his sling shots but due to my short draw
length I change them to suit my shooting.

*Couple of things* I noticed immediately was that the *size is near perfect*. Fits my hand like a
glove. The next thing I noticed was the *thumb rest* pictured here: http://www.slickpic.com/album/SlingShots#143635
that made a noticable difference in the comfort of holding this sling shot, not to mention it helped
me stabilize my hand for better accuracy.

*Aiming is also a breeze* for me as a side shooter due to the indention on the sides for TTF band attachments.
I can use this as a reference point on my target. Helps immensely!

Another thing I really liked was the *lanyard* attached to the end of the handle. This really does help stabilize the sling
shot and relieve some of the pressure off your fingers when aiming.* Made a BIG difference!

Construction of the sling shot is G10 composite* which is literally *bullet proof* and will last several lifetimes.

*Fits perfectly* into ones back pocket or coat pocket. Hardly know it's even there.

Now to the *part that counts* for me, *ACCURACY!* After adjusting to the feel and aim points with the *Pocket Ranger
*I was back to nailing my target at 75% accuracy. After 10 sets of 20 rounds each (200 total shots) *I felt no fatigue
*at all due to the way this sling shot is designed. The* comfort* is really something to appreciate after a lot of practice.

As always Bill *signs and numbers his masterpieces* as pictured here: http://www.slickpic.com/album/SlingShots#143636
I would like to* THANK* Bill Hays for designing and offering such a fine sling shot to the public and to us enthusiasts here
on the *Sling Shot Forum!
*
*In closing* I can't say enough good about what Bill has done for the sling shot community in such a short amount of time.
I can't imagine what he will come up with next. One thing for sure, if you want a *high quality sling shot* that will perform
and last a lifetime you can count on Bill Hays' products.* He has something for everyone!

Thanks* for reading my review!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

First class REVIEW


----------



## dhansen

Very good review of a excellent slingshot. Thank you. Bill Hayes is a great maker, no doubt. I really like my Pocket Ranger. It is awesome. You might want to attach the pics as jpegs directly from your computer's desktop.
I can't view anything on SlickPic, without signing up with them, which I am not.


----------



## SlingMan

Here you go!

Don't understand why you can't view them from SlicPic because
the pics are public.

Sorry for the inconvience.


----------



## dhansen

SlingMan said:


> Here you go!
> 
> Don't understand why you can't view them from SlicPic because
> the pics are public.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvience.


Great pics of a great slingshot. Thank you! They really are awesome slingshots, aren't they?


----------



## Hardballsfly

Okay is Bill still alive I have sent several emails no response. What's up with this guy. Is he still producing slings or what. 
Thank you


----------



## Jolly Roger

Hardballsfly said:


> Okay is Bill still alive I have sent several emails no response. What's up with this guy. Is he still producing slings or what.
> Thank you


Go to PocketPredator.com to see the poly molded slingshots Bill Hays has available. You can place your order directly from his web site.No more custom g10 slingshots.


----------

